# Finally!!! Got my new ride!!



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

After seven weeks waiting on Excel to build it. I got to pick it  up last night. I got to put it on the water this afternoon and what a boat. 1854 with a mud buddy 5500 black death


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 20, 2012)

What a boat...dont get much prettier!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Hunter likes it too.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 20, 2012)

What speed do you get out of it?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

I dk I didn't  have a GPS but I'm going to try and find out tomorrow.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

Good looking boat.  I can just picture myself right up there next to Hunter.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 20, 2012)

I sho' am gonna look good sittin' in that bad boy this winter.


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bamf!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess Ill have to set with hunter this season to keep him warm!!! he might get  cold right there.

Good lookin boat. Now get a nice blind on there and we will be ready.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sick!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I guess Ill have to set with hunter this season to keep him warm!!! he might get  cold right there.
> 
> Good lookin boat. Now get a nice blind on there and we will be ready.



I hear ya. That will be the next thing I get for it too.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 20, 2012)

Man, that thing sure is purdy.. How you likin that Black Death?

CJ


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Man, that thing sure is purdy.. How you likin that Black Death?
> 
> CJ



It's fast. I need to find out how fast it is. It's not as loud as I that it would be either.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 20, 2012)

cha ching!!! that is one bad looking rig. im jelious now. nice!


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 20, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> It's fast. I need to find out how fast it is. It's not as loud as I that it would be either.



That "Q" stainless is pretty quiet. Breathes a little better than the stock Briggs. The duals are REAL loud and the x-over is loud. X-over gives you the best power IMO. Mikuni makes an excellent carb, though twins can be a hassle at times. Sweet lookin rig!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 20, 2012)

We ran a couple last year with suzukie 25 and they were pushing 40mph. They are the top of the line Duck boat for speed looks good.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Mud Buddy*

They are bad to the bone. I have owned a 23 mini for 
  5 years. 
      Very fast  32 mph in my 1542. 
  Goes through anything, the mud at the coast, (O MY God)
  that is just fun.
    You will never worry about low tide again as long as you 
 got mud. Run in 6"s with hard bottom (sand).
    Change the oil once a year and the plugs and it will 
  never miss a beat. 

     Toughest motor made.        Enjoy ,   frydaddy40


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 20, 2012)

That ride is a purdy right there !!!!


----------



## vrooom (Jun 21, 2012)

32 with a stock 23?
Gonna throw a flag on that one.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 21, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> What speed do you get out of it?



Took it to lake Juiliette this morning and if you have ever been there then you know how stumpy and tight it is. With just me and some fishing gear I got it up to 31mph but i think it could have been trimmed a little better and got a little more speed but I ran out of room.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jun 21, 2012)

vrooom said:


> 32 with a stock 23?
> Gonna throw a flag on that one.



xx2


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 21, 2012)

vrooom said:


> 32 with a stock 23?
> Gonna throw a flag on that one.



X3

And best be careful on the jewel. 25hp restriction


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Omg*



vrooom said:


> 32 with a stock 23?
> Gonna throw a flag on that one.



    First i didn't say it was stock. 
       It has a cross pipe and yes it runs 32 mph with just me
   in it. 
       If you don't have one you need one.   

    But this post ant about my boat. 

       It's about a Black Death.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 21, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> First i didn't say it was stock.
> It has a cross pipe and yes it runs 32 mph with just me
> in it.
> If you don't have one you need one.
> ...


I have one. Only reason I was skeptical.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 21, 2012)

*What gas*



webfootwidowmaker said:


> Took it to lake Juiliette this morning and if you have ever been there then you know how stumpy and tight it is. With just me and some fishing gear I got it up to 31mph but i think it could have been trimmed a little better and got a little more speed but I ran out of room.



  What octane gas are you running?  That motor wants the 
 good stuff  93.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 21, 2012)

*No worries*



GSURugger said:


> I have one. Only reason I was skeptical.



    Cool me to, make a living with it guiding hunts full time.  

     Gets the job done, right at 300 hrs on it, no smoke yet.

 

                                               frydaddy40


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 21, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 21, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> What octane gas are you running?  That motor wants the
> good stuff  93.



Don't know the dealer filled it up.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice rig!!! Could you take a couple of pics of the pod across the back where the motor mounts and how far from the bottom of the boat? I want to put pods on the back of my boat and like the way it goes all the way across with the motor mounted to it.

Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 21, 2012)

Man i figured that thing would be loud as crap.. I know your ready to bust some birds out of it, i know i would be..

CJ


----------



## vrooom (Jun 21, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> First i didn't say it was stock.
> It has a cross pipe and yes it runs 32 mph with just me
> in it.
> If you don't have one you need one.
> ...



Are u trying to say it has a crossover exhaust and that gained you 10 MPH?  Do u own a gps?


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 21, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Are u trying to say it has a crossover exhaust and that gained you 10 MPH?  Do u own a gps?


 Kinda like nopi and flowmaster stickers.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Sorry dude*



webfootwidowmaker said:


> Don't know the dealer filled it up.



   Sorry for attracting the Kooks man, but again enjoy your 
 new ride.
     My next will be a HD Mini 35 Louisiana Mud Special  on 
  a Gator Trax  16x38 Rogue with hunt deck.
            With single stainless crossover exhaust.
      Like i have now. A little loud but worth it.
    Try some 93 octane gas, when you run that tank out.  

     Hope enjoy your mud motor as much as i have.  Peace out


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 22, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Are u trying to say it has a crossover exhaust and that gained you 10 MPH?  Do u own a gps?



Why you worried so much about how fast his boat is?
You aint the one paying for it.

CJ


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 22, 2012)

Somebody always gotta hate.  they think that if their rig can't do it, then it can't be done.   Some folks just gotta crticize.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweet looking rig


----------



## brittonl (Jun 22, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> It's not as loud as I that it would be either.



Very nice rig, congrats 

Is your exhaust a stock B&S or a MB Q?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 22, 2012)

brittonl said:


> Very nice rig, congrats
> 
> Is your exhaust a stock B&S or a MB Q?



It's the stock one


----------



## brittonl (Jun 22, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> It's the stock one



PM sent.


----------



## Wing Nut (Jun 22, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> After seven weeks waiting on Excel to build it. I got to pick it  up last night. I got to put it on the water this afternoon and what a boat. 1854 with a mud buddy 5500 black death



Awesome rigs im lookin at the same thing in a 17 or 1851.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 22, 2012)

Wing Nut said:


> Awesome rigs im lookin at the same thing in a 17 or 1851.



Thanks it's worth every penny.


----------



## john.lee (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome setup.   I need to get me a mud motor


----------



## folded77 (Jun 23, 2012)

pimp


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 26, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> X3
> 
> And best be careful on the jewel. 25hp restriction



Ya that was only my second time there. I found that out after I had already been there. Stringmusic  let me know guess that why I was getting dirty looks for the guy that was stripier fishing.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 26, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Ya that was only my second time there. I found that out after I had already been there. Stringmusic  let me know guess that why I was getting dirty looks for the guy that was stripier fishing.



I think your saw mr. happy, he always looks at everyone like that.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 26, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I think your saw mr. happy, he always looks at everyone like that.



Maybe.. you need to let me know where I can catch some of those strippers


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

Pod Pics


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 27, 2012)

Curious, what thickness aluminum? And what alloy? (5086, 5052?)


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 27, 2012)

daddy like...


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Pod Pics



Duck back FTW!!!

CJ


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

gsurugger said:


> curious, what thickness aluminum? And what alloy? (5086, 5052?)



.100/ 5086


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> duck back ftw!!!
> 
> Cj



ftw?


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool. 5086 is some good stuff. Be careful in the stumps though!  

Ftw=for the win.


----------



## Wing Nut (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulda got the. 125.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

Wing Nut said:


> Shoulda got the. 125.



.100 is fine in 99% of the places people use boats. Just dont drive like an idiot.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> .100 is fine in 99% of the places people use boats. Just dont drive like an idiot.



agree but I hope I don't regret not getting it.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> agree but I hope I don't regret not getting it.



Again,just avoid any and all stumps/rocks.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> agree but I hope I don't regret not getting it.



You will be fine. If I managed to  survive the Ogeechee river last year, in the dark hitting every submerged rock and stump it had to offer...you will be fine. That was in a 12 ft riveted - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## Wing Nut (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah just be smart with it. I ran a rivited jon for years in one of our worst rivers here in sc.


----------



## throwdown (Jun 30, 2012)

I currently have a 16' Go-devil with a 35 pro-drive on it. It's getting pretty old now, bout 9 years. I have really, really been looking at the Excel's. I rode in a GatorTrax last year and really liked it too. I love your set-up, if you wouldn't mind, send me a PM from time to time and let me know how you are liking it, or what you would change. I'm hoping to pull the trigger on one in October.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 30, 2012)

throwdown said:


> I currently have a 16' Go-devil with a 35 pro-drive on it. It's getting pretty old now, bout 9 years. I have really, really been looking at the Excel's. I rode in a GatorTrax last year and really liked it too. I love your set-up, if you wouldn't mind, send me a PM from time to time and let me know how you are liking it, or what you would change. I'm hoping to pull the trigger on one in October.



PM sent


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 11, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> You will be fine. If I managed to  survive the Ogeechee river last year, in the dark hitting every submerged rock and stump it had to offer...you will be fine. That was in a 12 ft riveted - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -



hope so.


----------

